# redoing FA



## blackduckling (Jul 26, 2005)

sad that FA went down. but somewhat understandable. 

i was thinking if it ever came on again have a way to limit the amount of comments you see... so people with bad internet (like me) could have a faster page load by only seeing about 10 or so comments per page.. i dont know.. like.. a little scroll that pops down and says "10, 25, 40, 100" dont know if you get what i mean, but just an idea... but i dont know if that would put more stress on the system or not.

cassie
(blackduckling)


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

It is a good idea, Just like the search for images. Narrow the limit.


----------



## SD (Jul 26, 2005)

The only effect on system-stress (generally speaking) would be that it would need to reload the page more often (and therefore perform more queries) when skimming through comments. This isn't something, however, that would kill a server.


----------

